# Sticky  AKFF Select July 2012



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
July 2012








Welcome to AKFF select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

Editing has required some tough calls this month with so much great content, especially for mid winter. There were many worthy Trip Reports and other threads that missed out during the selection trials by the proverbial hundredth of a second. Well done AKFF. Keep making my life as difficult as you can.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
BigGee warms to a serendipitous Brook at Jindabyne NSW.
Sunshiner is at it again, battling sand monsters and Snapper at Laguna Bay Qld then sickens us with an encore performance.
Redphoenix grants user access to his right brain with a poetic interlude at Coochiemudlo Island Qld.
Squidder and Blueyak discuss the success of the latter at competition Breaming in Sydney Harbour NSW.
Drewboy and Solatree tell us what it's like to bag out on Snapper and King George Whiting off Adelaide SA.
Junglefisher uses proper good skillz to modify his mojo at Sandy Point Qld.
Eric and Surfanfish take one for the team fishing frigid and fishless freshwater in the Blue Rock Dam, Gippsland Vic.
Brant78 gets monstered by bycatch while targeting Snapper at Wasp Island, Durras NSW.
Ado gets mauled by more monster Bream on the South Coast of NSW and John316 premieres in the same play.

Video Trip Reports
Couta101 strikes fear into the hearts of parents by showing us what lurks beneath.
Topgunpete lets us appreciate the full extent of his epic battle with seven rods and Seven Gills at Merricks Vic.
Dizzyfish flies the British flag with pride as he tangles with a Huss in Wales.
And Squidley wears a couple to wrangle with worthy Whiting on an ocean somewhere in SA with a PB Snapper special feature.

Q&A
Kayakone wonders if he has finally completed his quest for the best high load kayak trolley.
Tom84 wonders why so few of us are gettin' jiggy with it.
Keza pits the combined intelligence of the AKFF brains trust against that of the humble Australian Salmon.
Mackyak's yak gets cracked when attacked resulting in the need for a flush mount rod holder repair.
Dodge gets handy with home made lures as he whittles some wobblers.
And Kpac shows us a simple way to rig soft plastic stinger hooks.

Safety
Couta101 intended to produce a video trip report, but instead drags us through a safety lesson.

Kayak Showroom
Brettoqld takes us on a test run of the new Hobie Pro Angler 12.
My03vy sees red with his new Hobie Quest 11.
And Geordie provides an excellent step by step guide to modifying and mounting a Lowrence DSI Scupper Mount Transducer.

The gee wiz Wordpress iPad and iPhone version can be found here courtesy of Kraley.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice work Ado

And thanks Kraley for the Wordpress version
Will be saving that to readitlater for a plane flight this week


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Great idea Adrian but no book review category ?  Or maybe it could fit in under "trip" reports :lol: Cheers Pat.


----------

